# My Butter Won't Solidify



## NoColorJustGreen (Nov 3, 2010)

when i took my butter out of the fridge and tried to pour the water off the butter went with it the pieces that did survive disintegrate to the touch and are very grainy... What went wrong???


----------



## pilgram (Nov 3, 2010)

what ratio of butter to water did you use


----------



## Ronjohn7779 (Nov 3, 2010)

1. Use 1-2 cups of water per stick of butter.
2. Put your buttery/weedy/watery liquid in the freezer in a tube like container that can be ripped or broken apart (i.e. a plastic cup) and wait till it freezes. 
3. Cut the white part off and throw away the green frozen liquid. Now you have perfectly separated butter.


----------



## beacker420 (Nov 4, 2010)

you got the butter to hot and burned the fat you either didnt add enough water or you had the heat to high


----------



## Greg E Hall (Nov 10, 2010)

reciept One oz shake to one cup BUTTER (really butter) plenty of water 24 hours very low heat (no boil ) push through a strainer, put water mixure in the fridge. thats it not brain surgery. It will be green and nasty. 3/4 cup of canna-butter = 1 cup of butter . If you like you can wash the butter again, put clean HOT water and mix and back to the fridge.


----------

